# Something Big Happening Right Now with the markets...Its Bad...



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

SOmething Big Happening Right Now in Money!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8:17 CT

I do not know what is going on here, and I don't think I want to.

Someone, apparently someone in Asia, wants dollars. A LOT of dollars. There is a forced-liquidation event underway that is massive, it is against all asset classes and it is spreading.

It originated at approximately 7:15 CT this evening and originated out of Asia somewhere. All of the primary currency crosses got hit at once - Euro, Pound, Yen - all weakened dramatically against the dollar and it is still going on. The Asian stock markets got walloped at the same time in coordinated waves of forced selling.

At the same time the US futures markets got nailed as well, down some six handles on the /ES in a near-vertical drop. While this sounds "not that big" to move these markets in a coordinated fashion like this is a trillion-dollar enterprise - this is not some small company that went bankrupt, or even a large company.

There is no news coverage at the present time identifying the source of this but it is not small and contrary to some reports it is not "automatic selling"; this is forced liquidation.

Folks, if this translates into Eastern Europe where there are severe instabilities already brewing literally everything in the financial world could come apart "all at once."

The worse news is that if this happens Bernanke will have killed us (in the US) by extending those swap lines all over the planet during the last six months. These will become utterly uncollectable and they are massive, in the many hundreds of billions of dollars.

To those who are reading this, I hope if you're in the markets you are prepared for extreme levels of violence. You must expect that the authorities will try to arrest the destruction if they are able, but you must also be prepared for the possibility that we have reached a "critical mass" point beyond which "duck and cover" is the only winning strategy.
Unfortunately.


http://market-ticker.org/archives/80...n-Process.html

Not sure what all this means as I am not a economist...passing it along sounds major....


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

This is way out of my area of knowledge.

Sounds heavy man.

Would be grateful if someone could break it down barney style for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

hintonlady said:


> This is way out of my area of knowledge.
> 
> Sounds heavy man.
> 
> Would be grateful if someone could break it down barney style for me.


Yes, will someone please explain this for idiots?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Aren't the US stock markets closed for trading right now?


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Its got to be heavy. There are two threads on this going at once!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Aren't the US stock markets closed for trading right now?


Yes, but it's in the middle of the day Tuesday in Asia, and that's where whatever is going on is happening.

If the Asian economy falls, the rest of the world will follow.

But I went to Market Watch and don't see any alarming reports there. Just a bit of tension.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Right -- forgot about that, ladycat, thanks 

I've just been to Reuters markets area, and would have thought if anything big was happening, it would show there -- but there's nothing alarming that I could see.

Of course, it's past my bedtime, so I might be completely missing it, too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

postroad said:


> Its got to be heavy. There are two threads on this going at once!


Where's the other thread?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Where's the other thread?


http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=293759

Same OP. It was cross posted.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe Bigkat is yoinken our chains?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks -


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Bedtime for me. Will check in tomorrow and see if TEOTW really happened. 

Good night. :boring: :zzz:


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

ladycat said:


> http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=293759
> 
> Same OP. It was cross posted.


I got it from Ticker Forum...its here and in General just so that as many can see it as possible...If a mod wants to link them I dont know how.... Heres the latest from forex...
Forex failure continues in Poland

by Izabella Kaminska on Feb 16 21:43.
ftalphaville.ft.com


Itâs getting bleaker by the minute in Eastern Europe. In case you didnât catch the latest from the Telegraphâs Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, he warned at the weekend how a growing crisis in Eastern Europe could cause nothing less than a total collapse in the West, or as he put it: âIf one spark jumps across the euro zone line, we will have global systemic crisis within days.â


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

postroad said:


> Maybe Bigkat is yoinken our chains?


No just passing it on from ticker Forum and some hits off the forex.....


For what its worth I have no clue what it all means just some heavy Eco guys suddenly went ballistic....

I will pass it on as it come up....

Bigkat


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since your link in GC post is something that I'm not use to reading, 
Please keep updating in people talk.
Thanks, Angie


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I am getting a " War of the worlds" feeling reading these two threads.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Something going on with currencies

http://www.tickerforum.org/cgi-ticker/akcs-www?post=83460


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Since your link in GC post is something that I'm not use to reading,
> Please keep updating in people talk.
> Thanks, Angie


OK Angie...I havent a clue what the underlying meanings are but I do get the general vibe that it isnt good.....As I stated I am not a econimist....but alot of smarts ones just went batty real fast this evening......The biggest concern seems to be the lack of information being put out for us normal folks....they seem to think its going to be catastrophic....sorry I dont know more just passin on the siren for all of us here....


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

postroad said:


> I am getting a " War of the worlds" feeling reading these two threads.


Go to the Link in Post #17


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya'all might as well jump on the GC thread. Can't keep two updated. Unless somebody wants to pull it over.

A lot of eastern europe debt is carried by western europe and there is talk of a big default in poland as far as i can tell right now. couple that with japan tanking big time (13%) in one month (can you say depression) and china is making a big sucking sound


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Found this article posted 5:45 am Feb 17, 2209 was also listed on Ticker Forum

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/finan....

maybe it will help explain?


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I read all 10 pages in the link on post 17.

Even with my ignorant take on things it looks BAD oh so bad.

IF it doesn't cause SHTF it will bring us very close, scary close. I may be paranoid but this is the closest I have felt to a real SHTF.

when financial experts start talking about bobs and escaping cities it is time to watch.

going to GC and I HATE to do that.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

As of 0200 EST, on CNBC world, the only thing that's out of the ordinary is that the Euro is significantly down against both the dollar and the Yen, but not catastrophically so. Dow futures are down about 100 points. Asian markets are down, but not alarmingly so.


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

Eastern European currencies crumble as fears of debt crisis grow

By Ambrose Evans-Pritchard
Last Updated: 5:47AM GMT 17 Feb 2009

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/f...isis-grow.html

Hungaryâs forint fell to an all-time low on Monday, and Polandâs zloty slumped to the lowest in five years on plunging industrial output. Half of all loans to the private sector in Poland are in foreign currencies so borrowers face a severe debt shock after the 40pc fall of the zloty against the euro since August.

âWeâre nearing the level where things could get out of hand,â said Hans Redeker, currency chief strategist at BNP Paribas.

The mushrooming crisis has already started to spill over into Germany's debt markets, lifting credit default swaps on German five-year bonds to a record 70 basis points. The gap between French and German CDS spreads has narrowed abruptly for the first time since the credit crisis began.

âInvestors are beginning to ask whether Germany is going to have to pay for the rescue of Eastern and Central Europe,â he said.

A report by Moodyâs released on Tuesday said the regionâs banks were coming under severe stress as the property bust combines with a rising debt burden. âLocal currency depreciation is a major risk to East Europe banks,â it said.

There are contagion worries for Western banks that have lent $1.74 trillion (Â£1.22bn) to the ex-Soviet bloc -- split between $1 trillion in foreign loans and $700bn in local currency debt through subsidiaries.

Austriaâs banks are the most exposed with the share of risk-weighted assets tied to the region reaching 54pc for Raffeisen and 38pc for Erste Bank. The exposure of Germanyâs Bayern Bank is 48pc, Italyâs UniCredit is 45pc, and Swedbank is 29pc.

The region needs to roll over $400bn in foreign debts this year, equivalent to a third of total GDP, raising concerns that it may need a massive rescue programme from the International Monetary Fund and the European institutions.

Dominique Strauss-Kahn, the IMFâs chief, said he expected a âsecond wave of countries to come knockingâ after earlier bail-outs of Latvia, Hungary, Ukraine, and Belarus -- as well as Iceland and Pakistan. The fund is scrambing to raise more money to cover the possible eruption of major crises in several countries simultaneously. The Japanese have already agreed to supply an extra $200bn.

The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development says East Europe may need as much as â¬400bn (Â£358bn) in help this year to refinance loans and inject fresh capital into the banking system. Austrian-led efforts to create to a pan-EU fighting fund to tackle the crisis early have garnered little support so far.
__________________


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

The numbers are starting to stabilize and its not as bad as predicted.....we will have to wait and see...the european markets opening soon and we will see....Last report this crisis.....until further info forms


On another note where is GC it just disappeared over night...?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Get prepped, stay prepped, then get on with your life.

The _potential_ for sudden disaster is ALWAYS there.

.....Alan.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nothing on the BBC about this or the Times of India, both of which are significantly linked to Asian markets. 

I don't want to sound the all clear, but this sounds like a fire drill so far.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL, Hey Ernie... Define Firedrill.... We seem to have three or four a day... Just wondering how best to recognize a drill 

Alan your advice is well placed once again


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

dow down 270 right now gold up 21.80


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fire drill ... a loud siren indicating that there may or may not be a problem. 

All CNN.COM is alerting us to is that Polanski is still in hiding over his sex assault charges, Brad and Angelina are on the move, and nobody knows what that UFO was over Texas yesterday.

I'm not really worried at this point.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

It is definitely a problem in Eastern Europe that has the potential to disrupt the West...Russian stock exchanges closed today lock limit down(Lost all the money allowed in a set period of time)..I think it might take a few days to either create a hit the fan event or be contained by the central banks... It warrants watching IMO


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

So are we panicking yet or not?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

NickieL said:


> So are we panicking yet or not?


I would say follow Alan's advice as always..

I continue to prep, watch events closely, pay attention to those who know about these things, and then get on with my life...


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I always thought that this whole economic crisis would happen in slow motion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

NickieL said:


> So are we panicking yet or not?


It's business as usual for me until and if anything drastic happens. My shopping lists are made out for today, coupons matching up to the deals, almost every item I'm buying today has a coupon, that goes for my organic groceries, too, as usual. I'll be getting more rice, too. I'll be getting a lot of good free stuff at CVS.


PhilJohnson said:


> I always thought that this whole economic crisis would happen in slow motion.


It seems to be happening exactly that way.


----------



## adenblue (Apr 12, 2008)

PhilJohnson said:


> I always thought that this whole economic crisis would happen in slow motion.


Might seem like slow motion to us but I wonder if the historians will see it that way. I never thought the events of the past year would happen, or at least I didn't think Americans would stand for it. Shows what I know!


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

If you expect to get any truth about what is going on on the news your wasting your time. Places llike the ticker forum and such where these guys are actively involved are the palce to go. You would be suprised of you go to some of the other areas there is a lot of homesteading type talk. also the "Fed Up USA " is there


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

The markets are acting up today similar to Mid-September right before the AIG/Lehman/Merrill/Money Market breaking the buck mess. Gold up and Oil down. I just get the gut feeling this week may be one of those weeks we talk about a few months from now as another twist in this unfolding drama we call a financial crisis.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

NickieL said:


> So are we panicking yet or not?


If people start to panic you better WELL hold on to your head. That is a big of prep as any. Those that panic will probably go away.
Gather some facts,make some decisions. I know there is a lot of talk about BOB's but I don't see any good to that unless their physical evidence of something destructive coming your way. You are most familiar with your current surroundings. Why go some place strange.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

PhilJohnson said:


> I always thought that this whole economic crisis would happen in slow motion.


 And it has been for the last couple of years now.

.....Alan.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Was following the forum on post 17 last night. This morning the following was posted on their site

*Forum Locked*
_
"The system is not accessible to persons in your
user classification at the present time.

The forum has regular "non-donor" lockdown periods, normally during
expected heavy load and/or volatile trading days. Gold donors are
exempt from these restrictions. See the FAQ for more information
on Gold Donor qualificatons."_

So they were either in overload from this and other sites or every thing is hush hush for now while they try to fix whatever happened.

Could it be payback time for Russia for turning off the heat?

I agree with Allen

"Get prepped, stay prepped, then get on with your life.

The potential for sudden disaster is ALWAYS there."

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Razorback21 said:


> The markets are acting up today similar to Mid-September right before the AIG/Lehman/Merrill/Money Market breaking the buck mess.


We came soooooooooo close to completely collapsing on Sep 15. 

How long will the feds be able to keep pulling things back from the brink, though?


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Darn our dollar just lost 2+ cents against the greenback! And I am making a large purchase from the States next week. I am blaming Bigkat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I keep checking Market Watch. I've been seeing stuff like this all morning:

_Technical support levels in peril; investors pile into gold, Treasurys 

----

S&P 500 Index is a hair's breadth from breaking below the 800 mark._


----

And so on.

Walmart stocks are UP, btw.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Bettsann said:


> Was following the forum on post 17 last night. This morning the following was posted on their site
> 
> *Forum Locked*
> _
> ...


Options are expiring and they have always locked out the forum during that time...the forum is only for donors during this time. This has nothing to do with the crisis last night as this was a planned lock out


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Till Ticker comes back you can get a look at whats going on by goind to the Forex

http://www.ac-markets.com/forex-news/forex-chart.aspx

and the "Live charts"

http://www.livecharts.co.uk/MarketCharts/hangseng.php

Set them to the currency or market you want. Also you can set the time period. If you set it to the last month you bet a better idea of what is going on.

Even if you don't understand ( I sure don't understand a lot) by spending some time with them you will begin the first step of a worth while journey for these days. 

The financial system has gotten beyond the understanding of Warren Buffet ( he actually said that with derivatives) And thats the beauty and curse of the human mind


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Watcher48 thank you for the info and the links. I do not pretend to understand how the economy works. If Warren Buffet doesn't understand it then I will have to admit I am dumber than a box of rocks by comparison. Sometimes it feels like a fine line between paranoia and inquiring minds want to know. The media rarely gives all the facts (without bias) so you have to go digging. I listened to all of Chris Martenson's videos and that gave me some basics, and that along with the digging has given me just enough knowledge to be dangerous. lol I have to say that I feel like a cat on a hot tin roof in this current economy and sometimes I pounce unnecessarily.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

I read thetreeofliberty.com forum everyday for this kind of info. Some really knowledgeable folks there who can break it down into layman's language. Nothing happens that God doesn't allow.
Peace, Teri


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> So are we panicking yet or not?


If you panic you may not make it. You have to keep your head and plan ahead. 


.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

postroad said:


> Darn our dollar just lost 2+ cents against the greenback! And I am making a large purchase from the States next week. I am blaming Bigkat.


 I am sure he would love to have that kind of power.. but..uh.. no.


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

This should really come as no surprise to anyone. Why wouldn't the Aisa markets finally come crashing like the rest of the world economy? It just stands to reason that they would due to their involvement in the rest of the world economy markest. Now with the U.S. stimilus package signing, it will get even worse. You can't spend money that you don't have people! Someone needs to tell our Government this!


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

postroad said:


> Darn our dollar just lost 2+ cents against the greenback! And I am making a large purchase from the States next week. I am blaming Bigkat.


LOL go ahead everyone else does it seems...I just pass it on HEck I dont even Understand half of it....Good Luck with your purchase....


----------



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

Tickerform is locked down randomly and during most big events, and accessible only to "gold star" donors. You get your gold star by making a $150 contribution.


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

These are Notes From a Mike Morgan Tellconference: author unknown to me..... Just more info... Mike morgan is a big financial guy upbeat money man who is paid big bucks for the pulse of the worlds economies.... these are notes from his teleconference....



> Thanks GGG!
> 
> Some of my notes:
> 
> ...


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, I'll certainly sleep better tonight.


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

bowdonkey said:


> Well, I'll certainly sleep better tonight.


sorry just passing on information as I get it...I have not nor do I endorse anyone view point but as a prepper I suggest wee start making a diligent effort to top off so to speak....will be an interesting week none the less....Hope you dont blame me for it...just trying to help I promise.....:angel:


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://money.cnn.com/data/world_markets/


This is ugly almost everywhere the trade is buckphooey.....


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Bettsann said:


> Watcher48 thank you for the info and the links. I do not pretend to understand how the economy works. If Warren Buffet doesn't understand it then I will have to admit I am dumber than a box of rocks by comparison. Sometimes it feels like a fine line between paranoia and inquiring minds want to know. The media rarely gives all the facts (without bias) so you have to go digging. I listened to all of Chris Martenson's videos and that gave me some basics, and that along with the digging has given me just enough knowledge to be dangerous. lol I have to say that I feel like a cat on a hot tin roof in this current economy and sometimes I pounce unnecessarily.


................Let's hope you've still got all yer marbles , lol! , fordy


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ladycat said:


> It's business as usual for me until and if anything drastic happens. My shopping lists are made out for today, coupons matching up to the deals, almost every item I'm buying today has a coupon, that goes for my organic groceries, too, as usual. I'll be getting more rice, too. I'll be getting a lot of good free stuff at CVS.


I'm back. Got lots of great deal today. Much food and toiletries and stuff, little money expended.

Did the market crash yet? :viking:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I am so not ready...I need to order spring chicks!


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I'm back. Got lots of great deal today. Much food and toiletries and stuff, little money expended.
> 
> Did the market crash yet? :viking:


No but it took some serious teetering....still ongoing....C\congrats on the good buys...hope they will help your preps...Regards to all


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

I think alan had the best advice get prepped stay prepped and go on with enjoying life.........it is what it is.......


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dow -297.81 closed at 7552.60

S&P 500 -37.67 closed at 789.17

NASDAQ -63.70 closed at 1470.66

NYSE/Alternext Volume: 1.6 Billion shares (not that impressive but a distribution day)

NASDAQ Volume: 2.35 Billion (same as above)

NYSE/Alternext New Highs: 8 New Lows: 250

NASDAQ New Highs: 0.000000 New Lows: 186


Up volume and down volume also just UTTBUGLY. So hang on tight tomorrow is what I call a key day. If we go up then reverse down to new lows, it is game over, especially if we see more than 1.7 billion shares on the NYSE. And up day on light volume is also a disaster even if it closes above 802.


With that here is the only UTT-BUGLY Chart of the Day that is appropriate. Bank of America has had a propensity for making this list and killing and maiming lots of bananas.


Today was no exception down a whopping 12%!!!!





I think the arrows, ugly as they are, tell the story. Well, that about sums it all up. Except for this one bit of sad but amusing Chapter 11 (again) news:

Oh my, lot of red in Asia already.
http://www.indexq.org/


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

They want dollars? Dollars?

Aren't they going to be worthless in a few months anyways?

I wonder if it's the same people that made trillions on Credit Default Swaps, and CDO's, etc.

So far, I've lost nothing in the stock and bond markets. I've been losing in the savings arena since the get-go.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Bigkat80 said:


> These are Notes From a Mike Morgan Tellconference: author unknown to me..... Just more info... Mike morgan is a big financial guy upbeat money man who is paid big bucks for the pulse of the worlds economies.... these are notes from his teleconference....


I believe the Mike Morgan talked about is:
http://realestateandhousing2.blogspot.com/
http://www.morgan-florida.org/

he's a lawyer, who worked for a casino company, then a homebuilder, then became an real estate agent in florida. he turned bearish on real estate about 6-9 months before the peak, and advised his clients to not buy. Mike Shedlock (Mish) who writes http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/ highlighted some of Mike Morgan's thoughts 2+ years ago, which is when I first heard of Morgan, when he was one of the few saying real estate was not coming back, and was going to be a disaster. Now morgan is using his insights to pick stocks for selling short. very volatile, but up several hundred percent in some of his account. He has a number of telecons he has with customers, but some he makes avail for free to the public. browse around his website and blog, and somewhere there are archives of his calls. 

ETA: just saw he's have another open telecon this coming sunday. sign up now for access, then listen live. It will probably be archived and available several days later.



> http://realestateandhousing2.blogspot.com/2009/02/sunday-night-feb-22-crisis-conference.html
> 
> *Sunday Night Feb 22 Crisis Conference Call *
> We are going to hold one of our &#8220;really big calls&#8221; this Sunday at 6:00PM Eastern. I will cover a lot of material and take a lot of questions. The last time we opened up a call like this was back in October when I was in Seattle. The call lasted from 9PM till 1:30 in the morning . . . and we still had more than 250 people on the call when I just about fell asleep at the microphone.
> ...


--sgl


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

sgl42 said:


> I believe the Mike Morgan talked about is:
> http://realestateandhousing2.blogspot.com/
> http://www.morgan-florida.org/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info....sounds like who they were discussing seems to be very positive normally and is not now so.....the posters on tickerforum seemed to hold him in high regard.....


----------

